
Testing Math.random(): Crushing the browser - jandem
http://jandemooij.nl/blog/2015/11/30/testing-math-random-crushing-the-browser/
======
jacobolus
What research went into choosing XorShift128+? (Paper is apparently
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1404.0390.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1404.0390.pdf),
which makes it seem like this still has quite a few failures on randomness
tests.) Were any PRNG experts consulted? Did these folks consider
[http://www.pcg-random.org](http://www.pcg-random.org) ? This talk was great
[http://www.pcg-random.org/posts/stanford-colloquium-
talk.htm...](http://www.pcg-random.org/posts/stanford-colloquium-talk.html)

HN discussions of PCG Random: 1)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9887548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9887548)
2)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544943)

------
epmatsw
Nice writeup. Surprising it took someone so long to notice the issues in
Chrome, since it appears to be so much worse than the others.

